# Skunk theft help!!!



## sarahatpetwise (Jan 13, 2007)

1year old albino female. Pregnant. Chesterfield area.

sometime between 8:30pm and 12pm today one of my skunks was stolen. I have a colony living in an outside enclosure. All the females have been mated and should be pregnant. We found one black and white female in our garden, who had been trying to get back in the enclosure overnight by the looks of it. Her claws are muddy and broken. There was a hole under the shed where she had been digging to get back in. We have since checked the enclosure numerous times and there is no way they can escape.

My theory is someone came in the garden last night, picked up the blk/wht skunk, which is fiesty and got bit, dropped her and she ran off, then went for an abino one. Anyone who knows their exotics will know how much she is worth. 

we have recently moved into this new property and are in the middle of fencing of the garden. It is quite easy for anyone to get over near my animals. 

My female is a medium sized skunk, albino with quite a long snout. she is chunky and probably a little skitty if she is with people she doesn't know. If anyone knows of anything please, please let me know

You can phone me with any details you have on 07525 487458 or email at: [email protected] Any info is much appreciated.

Sarah


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

OMG! That's terrible! Will certainly keep my eyes and ears open for you - I'm not that far from Chesterfield.
An idea - do you know the male who mated her? Just thinking that if there are albino kits born, they will be wanting to sell them, and albinos are not that common. My pair produced albinos last year and I only saw one or two others advertised. That might be a way of catching the thieves.

Is your girl microchipped?
It might be worth phoning around the vets and rescues in the county to put the word out in case she is dumped or sold on to an owner who might get her checked over.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

have you phoned the police etc?
will keep an eye on the small ads, 
maybe ask swsarah how she got her dogs back after they were stolen.
think she had a massive bookface compaign and phoned the local newspapers/radio and quite rightly caused a lot of noise.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Make as much noise about these being stolen as possible! The hotter the property the more likely you are to get them back. Fingers crossed for you hun. I'll post up on my facebook and get everyone in your area I know to do the same. I hope your skunky girl gets returned home soon!


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

My first advice would be to stop telling people she's pregnant. I deal with lost dogs sometimes and the first advice is regardless of anything else, say she's neutered and has very expensive medical problems, if they think they can't make profit from her then they'll more than likely drop her off somewhere where she can be found.
Start postering if possible, but also get it on every forum you can, it's likely she was stolen to order and could be anywhere in the country.
Is she chipped? If so phone the chip company, also phone as many exotic vets as you can, they may try to take her in to get her checked out.
Good Luck, I hope she gets home soon!


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

How awful! 

I agree with what the poster above me wrote - make posters and flyer everywhere saying she is ill and needs medicine daily for 'insert genetic problem'.

Seriously wishing you good luck in getting her back. 

x


----------



## tracy pearman (Mar 14, 2011)

I would think that your local newspaper would love to havethis kind of story on their front page. I'm so sorry that you have lost one of your pets- its very sad what people do these days


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Any news on the missing skunk?


----------



## SnakeKeeper17 (Apr 5, 2011)

Why are there so many :censor: dicks in the world? We had a dog stolen many years ago. I hope you get you skunk back, and I hope the little scumbags get caught.


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

I will never understand how people can steal pets its awful the pain it causes, I hope you manage to find her.


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

f :censor: ing tw**s how and why are people such crap lives

sorry to hear about it


----------

